# PAN bluetooth



## davcome (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjours à tous et à toutes,
j'ai un imac 27" processeur I7 version 10.6.8 et un ibook G4 14" 1,42GHz.
je souhaiterai savoir si il est possible de connecter mes deux mac entre eux à ethernet en utilisant bluetooth (fonction PAN bluetooth, je crois). Si oui comment faire???
je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

